# NASP Video



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

My kids put this together. I'm told the program's grown to 32 schools. If you're interested, contact RaLynne Takeda at the DWR. 801 538-4753 [email protected]

[youtube:1gmg8nm9]https://www.youtube.com/v/unJjCl93y5U?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:1gmg8nm9]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool Finny!

I'll bet the Gym coach was proud when he saw the arrows bounce off the floor.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Pretty cool Finny!
> 
> I'll bet the Gym coach was proud when he saw the arrows bounce off the floor.


Nah...modern acrylic finishes can take a beating. Besides, we aren't in the gym; we're in my wrestling room. 

The program teaches the kids proper form before they even get to handle a bow and it's highly structured, so there aren't any stray arrows flying around anywhere. (No arrows in the walls or ceiling like you'll sometimes see at a typical indoor range.) And shooting at 10-15 meters like we do, a kid might miss the target butt, but not enough to miss the hanging screen behind the target. Several hundred thousand shots so far without a single mishap. Only sport safer than competitive archery is ping pong.

If you're at the expo this year, swing by and check us out.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Great program. Let me know when and if you need help with anything. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Pretty cool Finny!
> 
> I'll bet the Gym coach was proud when he saw the arrows bounce off the floor.


I'll bet the Janitor was even more proud! :twisted:

Very Cool Finn! You're a good man!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool Finny!
> ...


As a retired high school custodian (or Janitor, if you insist.) and an avid bowhunter, I'd just ask that you don't let them chew gum or bring food and drinks in the gym, wresting room.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

VERY 8) Finn...super program!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Finn, maybe you put in a good word to RaLynne so that she'll call me back . . . I have been trying to get NASP up in Cache Valley for over 5 years and have yet to get her to call me back after dozens (literally!) of different messages sent, phoned and even personally left at her office.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Lance, The NASP program has been started in the Mt. Logan Middle school.
It is being run by John Gregory. { Danieals dad}
Were getting a group together to be certified by Raylnne to help with this program.
Ill talk to you at leagues and let you know what we got going on and get you in on the coaching if you would like. I think this is a great program and I would love to see it in all our schools.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Good on UBA!*

http://www.utahbowmen.org/index.php?opt ... :frontpage


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Hats off to you and the program.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

cool clip


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*State Tournament Saturday!*

If anyone's interested in seeing these kids in action, the 2nd Annual Utah NASP State Tournament will be this Saturday, 2/11 at the Salt Palace, Exhibit Hall #2. Last I looked, we have 9 schools in the competition. Flights will be taking the line all day with the last flight shooting at 2:00 pm. Awards at 3:00 pm.

Thanks to all of you who have been willing to volunteer for the event. I believe the DWR has everything well in hand. But you're sure welcome to drop by and cheer!


----------

